# Getting fast - FD 24mm f/1.4 on a T2i?



## Torrey Meeks (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi, I use my Canon Rebel T2i camera almost exclusively for filming. I'd really love a fast 24mm lens to compliment my 50mm f/1.8 so I can shoot in ambient light at night with consistent results when I'm wide or close.

The question is: 

Would I be better off going with a Sigma 24mm f/1.8 because it's new glass, or will the old FD 24mm f/1.4 give me the results (better) I'm looking for if I can score it for the same price as a Sigma?

I don't need manual focus at all, so that's not an issue with the FD lens. My concern is that even after I get to know it well, the picture will be fuzzy because it's not optimized for a dSLR. 

I'd rather have a clean f/1.8 than a fuzzy f/1.4. 

I haven't been able to find any test footage of an FD 24mm f/1.4 on a Rebel, 7D or Mark II body, which is why I'm uneasy about committing to the FD.

Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2010)

I do not think the FD mount Canon lens will focus anywhere near Infinity when fitted to an EOS body via an adapter. An EF-mount lens will be much easier to control, diaphragm wise, than an FD mount lens on an adapter.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 24, 2010)

The mount is different, so you'd need an adapter to mount an FD lens onto an EOS camera.  A simple (no glass) adapter will take away infinity focus and the other alternative, an adapter with glass, will affect image quality.  The problem is that most adapters that I've ever heard of, seem to be of poor quality, and thus hurt the image quality more than you'd want.


----------



## Torrey Meeks (Aug 24, 2010)

Ah, thanks Mike and Darrel. 

That was my fear as I've been doing a ton of reading on it, but the allure of an FD f/1.4 at half the price of the EF f/1.4 was awful tempting.

I'm going to go with the Sigma.

I sure hope someone outbids me on eBay...: )


----------

